# happy birthday Northerner!



## stephknits (Oct 18, 2016)

Hope you have a wondrous day with cake and running 

Apologies if I have missed this elsewhere.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday young man hope you have a fantastic day.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Oct 18, 2016)

A most happy birthday to you old bean. I tried to get a cake with Kate Bush riding on a pigs back but she only rides horses and taxi's apparently. The next best thing then I suppose is a piglet cake and a Kate Bush piccy. Have a fantastic day.


----------



## Owen (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes a have a great day and keep a fire extinguisher nearby, can't be too careful.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 18, 2016)

Have a fantastic birthday, Alan!! Are you doing anything special today?


----------



## grovesy (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ljc (Oct 18, 2016)

Someone let on it's your Birthday today Alan . I hope ou have a great day.


----------



## jusme (Oct 18, 2016)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday.

jusme


----------



## Mark T (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday Northerner


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 18, 2016)

Hope you have a fab birthday Alan


----------



## Robin (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy birthday from me too. Celebrate with an extra square or three of 90% dark.


----------



## New-journey (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday Northerner, wishing you a wonderful day with lots of fun and treats.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 18, 2016)

Have a brilliant day Northy !


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy birthday. Hope you have a fantastic day.


----------



## Barb (Oct 18, 2016)

stephknits said:


> Hope you have a wondrous day with cake and running
> 
> Apologies if I have missed this elsewhere.


Can't think of anything remotely original but hope you have a very happy birthday


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy birthday Northerner.  I've found the perfect cake for you...


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 18, 2016)

Have a happy birthday Northerner, try and behave as a northern emissary should in the godless south, show 'em how to celebrate


----------



## Northerner (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone  I'm girding myself up for an eclair-eating frenzy later on


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 18, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Thanks everyone  I'm girding myself up for an eclair-eating frenzy later on


Aah...eclairs...the stuff that dreams are made of.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 18, 2016)

Aye, Northerner, go for it. We'll be standing by with the insulin drip


----------



## Lilian (Oct 18, 2016)

Enjoy your day.  Happy Birthday


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 18, 2016)

Remember, carbs don't count on your birthday!


----------



## delb t (Oct 18, 2016)

Have a lovely day- best wishes


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy birthday, Northie. Have a great day.


----------



## newbs (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 18, 2016)

Hope you're having a lovely day Northe, happy birthday.


----------



## Diabetes UK (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday Alan!!

Have a great day - I hope your eclair-eating frensy goes something like this.......


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy birthday Alan.  Hope you're having a good one.


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday my dear


----------



## Carolg (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy birthday Alan. Hope it was a good one xx


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear Alan, Happy birthday to you.xxxx


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 18, 2016)

Woo Hoo! I'm wishing someone a Happy Birthday on their birthday.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

Andy


----------



## AJLang (Oct 18, 2016)

I hope that you got a birthday visit from Kate xx


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 18, 2016)

Eh Up Northerner!!

Merry a year older to you... 

I'll play some Kate Bush (and go weak at the knees too) in the virtual pub...

Oooh KB... great diabetics think alike...


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh no, I nearly missed it!   Hope you've had a lovely day, Alan


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks for your good wishes everyone, and the Kate and piggy pictures  The eclairs were delicious and nary a blip on the meter


----------



## khskel (Oct 19, 2016)

Belated wishes Northie.


----------



## pottersusan (Oct 19, 2016)

Happy birthday, Northie


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> View attachment 2109 Happy birthday, Northie


I love it - one of yours?


----------



## Cleo (Oct 19, 2016)

Happy birthday , hope you had a great day yesterday xx


----------



## pottersusan (Oct 20, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I love it - one of yours?


Yes. The one and only!


----------



## David H (Oct 20, 2016)

Belated wishes Alan.


----------



## ukjohn (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Peapod87 (Oct 20, 2016)

Happy birthday !!!! Hope you've had a lovely day!! zx


----------

